# My new to me boat! :-)



## jtakeman (Feb 20, 2012)

Just bought a bass boat to do some serious bass fishing with. Spring fever got me and the boy so we just had tooo! :cheese:

2000 Stratos Vindicator 17 w/matching trailer and a 2003 Evinrude 115hp DI Motor. Only has 35 hours on it. Owner never even drilled holes to mount a fish finder. Very clean!


----------



## rottiman (Feb 20, 2012)

SWEEEEEEEETTTTTTT Find..................................Enjoy


----------



## fossil (Feb 20, 2012)

Beauty!  Some fun, memorable times ahead, I'm sure.  Rick


----------



## CTguy9230 (Feb 20, 2012)

sweet looking ride ya got there !

on a side note,,,where do i find a good small out board mechanic
around our neck of the woods ???


----------



## loon (Feb 20, 2012)

WOW!!  good for you takeman  ;-)  have fun eh!

loon


----------



## Jags (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh yeah baby.  Now to get it all slimy.  Woot, woot.


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, right!  "Fishing" boat!  (Congrats)


----------



## webbie (Feb 20, 2012)

When did they start making these things so fast?

I understand the shallow draft - but somehow that an 50 MPH don't seem to go together!

I just sold my little sailboat - looking for something now. Not even sure what I want, but want to fiddle around with various designs and find one I want to grow old with.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 21, 2012)

That looks like a man cave to me  ;-)  Congratulations


----------



## smoke show (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats. Spring fever? Around here sturgeon spearing is in full swing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S73rclhFg0


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 21, 2012)

Can fish swim at 55MPH? :cheese:

Actually this is a step down, My trade in did 70MPH. But was built more for water sports than fishin. I really don't need the speed anymore, Just wanna fish with my son! I let him pick it out. First one he drooled on was a $40K Triton(kids got good taste!). But I steered him to my affordable zone. With todays gas prices, We will be using the bow mount more than the bruiser on the back end. A blast here and there, Just to remind us she's quick! :cheese:


----------



## loon (Feb 21, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Congrats. Spring fever? Around here sturgeon spearing is in full swing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S73rclhFg0



Was thinking of this one smoke  :cheese: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yhfd9dIkXEk&feature=related


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 21, 2012)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I just sold my little sailboat - looking for something now. Not even sure what I want find one I want to grow old with.




I saw your little boat for sale.  It was a sweet boat.  Hope you got a decent price.
It's an awesome time to buy a boat.
Many boats can be had for 50% of their asking price if they've been
on the market long enough.
We just bought one for 30% of what they were asking two years ago!
Kenny


----------



## fossil (Feb 21, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Can fish swim at 55MPH? :cheese:...



There are fish that are faster than that, but not the kind of fish you'll be going after.  Need a bit different boat for that kind of fishing.  Rick


----------



## smilejamaica (Feb 21, 2012)

nice  :cheese:


----------



## smoke show (Feb 21, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> Was thinking of this one smoke  :cheese:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yhfd9dIkXEk&feature=related



Looks entertaining... thats my kinda fishin no pole or bait required...  ;-)


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 21, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By the look of where them fish were aiming? You might wanna protect the "lil somethin"! :cheese:


----------



## bogydave (Feb 21, 2012)

I see a "boat shed" in the future 
Sweet


----------



## billb3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Rather large chimney cap for such a skinny chimney.


----------



## gbreda (Feb 21, 2012)

Sweet !!


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 21, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> I really don't need the speed anymore, Just wanna fish...



I hear ya. I get all the speed I need on my Ultra. Might be in the market for a "Party Barge" - nothing TOO big 0-
just for leisurely rides around the lake at sunset...Maybe drown a coupla nitecrawlers...


----------



## imacman (Feb 26, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Just bought a bass boat to do some serious bass fishing with. Spring fever got me and the boy so we just had tooo! :cheese:
> 
> 2000 Stratos Vindicator 17 w/matching trailer and a 2003 Evinrude 115hp DI Motor. Only has 35 hours on it. Owner never even drilled holes to mount a fish finder. Very clean!



Nice Jay  The $$ from that big promotion must have been burning a hole in your pocket..... ;-P 

Can't wait to hear the story about the "big one that got away because of the boat"   :lol:


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks awesome J-man. I hope you and your son enjoy it. Take some pics of your first fishing trip and post them for us. Stay safe, and have fun.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 26, 2012)

imacman said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually pete, I stole this one! I was looking new when the wife said no way to $24K so we kept looking. I just missed a 2009 stratos for $12,900. But got the lead from him on this one. My out of pocket after trade in is only $3500 plus reg fees. Plus I still have to sell my 14 ft.

What's gonna put a whole in my pocket is the fuel to us it. But hey you only go round once and I plan on enjoying all the time we spend on the water! ;-)


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 26, 2012)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> Looks awesome J-man. I hope you and your son enjoy it. Take some pics of your first fishing trip and post them for us. Stay safe, and have fun.



Thanks and We definitely will take some pic's and post them. I'll even post the pic of the first time my son gets to drive his first boat! Slowly of coarse! ;-)


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 27, 2012)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your Ultra is probably a heck of a lot better on fuel than a boat. Unless its tiny or electric powered.

A friend has a party barge, We go out once in a while. Got a grill right on board. What a hoot and Heck of a lot of fun fishing off them. But really a PITA to launch. If we stayed on this lake all the time. I'd love one. But we move to a different lake each weekend. He's only got a 16 footer and gets like 7 adults on it with a few kids. Really no all that expensive either.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice.  We sold our project boat when we bought the Cottage, decided one project was enough.  Would have looked like this when done (Custom Craft Sea Ray fin boat):







Boats are fun...


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 28, 2012)

That's an old one! Reminds me of my first 1962 aqua-swan runabout with a 35hp mercury. we had a ton of fun with that boat.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 28, 2012)

1962? dating yourself now, oldtimer.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 28, 2012)

I kept staring at the picture and wondering where you were gonna put the Enviro Mini for the winter trips?

Look forward to some fish pictures soon!!  What do you fish for in NW CT...Walleye, Bass, Salmon or none of the above??


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 29, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> 1962? dating yourself now, oldtimer.


  ;-P 



			
				Eatonpcat said:
			
		

> I kept staring at the picture and wondering where you were gonna put the Enviro Mini for the winter trips?
> 
> Look forward to some fish pictures soon!!  What do you fish for in NW CT...Walleye, Bass, Salmon or none of the above??



We fish mostly for largemouth bass(catch and release). But sometimes fish for trout or should I say dinner. ;-)


----------



## dorkweed (Feb 29, 2012)

Are you married???   You may not be much longer!!


----------



## dorkweed (Feb 29, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2gIdMRwfuM


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 25, 2012)

Been busy tinkering with the boat and getting it on the water as much as possible. Finally took the camera and took this. Just before he hit the throttle. I strap in when he's drivin! !!


----------



## SlyFerret (Mar 25, 2012)

at this point, i think i have decided that i dont need to own a boat.  i just need to know someone who does...



-SF


----------



## begreen (Mar 28, 2012)

Good sailing out here. Nice steady 15-20 knot winds.This is last Saturday. The yacht club lucked out with a good day. On a no wind day this can be a sad sight.


----------

